# Price of holiday homes in Ireland



## sallyann (28 Jan 2009)

Looking to rent a holiday home in Ireland for a week in July I am shocked at the prices expected. 

I have seen house quoted at over €1,000 for 1 week in Wexford! 

Surely to encourage people to holiday here it would be better to reduce the cost and have someone rent the property rather than have it empty. 

We are not talking luxury here, just an average 3 bedroomed house, and why is it impossible to find a house with an enclosed back garden? 

Its all open plan which is fine for adults but not with three year olds.


----------



## gillarosa (28 Jan 2009)

You could look up Super Valu's site, many in July are €499, you need a Super Valu holiday stamp book, but you can book as soon as you have the book as all you need is the reference number from it and then begin / continue collecting the stamps for a period of time in order to avail of it.
I get what you say about the open plan situation, possibly because so many are managed by the same company and its easier to maintain gardens without walls.


----------



## oranges (28 Jan 2009)

You may find good value in the following websites:

http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/

http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/[broken link removed]


----------



## CookesandCo (5 Feb 2009)

I'm planing on renting a house in Mayo for €600 a week I thought that was steep. I live in Wexford my house will be vacant....! I might rent it out if the money is that good, ha! Ha! Have 3 kids so toys would not be an issue & house is child friendly.

If you are going to Wexford on a visit there is a really great new website that has just been set up called mykidstime they have a Galway version also, check it out they might be able to help with options seems like an extensive site.


----------



## mosstown (5 Feb 2009)

wouldn't a holiday home swap be a good idea. isn't there something like this exists already Internationally ?
fancy London for a week !?
www.homexchangevacation.com


----------



## irishlinks (5 Feb 2009)

oranges said:


> You may find good value in the following websites:
> 
> .



Why would we use a UK site for Irish homes?  I wonder if Oranges is connected to these 2 sites in some way?? (2 out of 3 posts )


----------



## Lollix (5 Feb 2009)

irishlinks said:


> Why would we use a UK site for Irish homes? I wonder if Oranges is connected to these 2 sites in some way?? (2 out of 3 posts )


 
Never! I can't imagine such a thing happening!


----------



## hizzy (5 Feb 2009)

try the following, http://www.selfcatering-ireland.com/, might be of some use

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## woodbine (5 Feb 2009)

i rented a house near Killarney a few years ago that was brilliant for kids even though we hadn't any with us that weekend. It was a huge modern house, out in the countryside. if i remember correctly it had seven double bedrooms.

At the back of the house was a very big, completely hedged in area so kids could play safely.

can't remember the name of it but it had something to do with asia..



will google and see what i find..


----------



## doodles (6 Feb 2009)

Why not wait and book something last minute? Unless you have your heart set on a specific house or location for certain dates this summer, I'd wait and try to get a deal last-minute. I've used DreamIreland.com in the past and they have a good website and a tab for special offers so it might be wise to wait and save some money. DAFT also show listings directly from the owners. With the economy the way it is here and world-wide people are looking for bargains - and if you don't like what you see, haggle or shop/rent elsewhere!


----------



## lluvia (8 Feb 2009)

I have also used dreamireland a couple of times, they have houses from €500 up to wait for it...  €9.500 per week in high season. Can't believe someone might actually spend that kind of money, they must be dreaming all right..


----------



## oslo (22 Feb 2009)

Go straight to the owners, much cheaper. All web sites and companies have a mark up. 

Failte Ireland approved houses are on the following web site and you book directly with owners. Big holiday villages, you never get the personel touch.

[broken link removed]

We have a house ourselves and know all about the overheads from companies looking to advertise.


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2009)

oslo said:


> Go straight to the owners, much cheaper. All web sites and companies have a mark up.
> 
> Failte Ireland approved houses are on the following web site and you book directly with owners. Big holiday villages, you never get the personel touch.
> 
> ...





hizzy said:


> try the following, http://www.selfcatering-ireland.com/, might be of some use


No offence to anyone involved, but I have to say that the search facilities on both of these websites are pretty crap. I'm looking for a 5-bed home, and neither property allow you to search by number of bedrooms, which would seem to be a pretty basic requirement. Neither site list the number of bedrooms in their search found listings, so you have to click into each individual property to check  number of bedrooms, and some properties don't have this detail listed at all. They don't make it easy for you to give them your money.

I've found better results searching on www.rent.ie, and many of the advertisers allow you to contact them by text. I've had quite a few text responses over the weekend, though I had no response from any of the email contacts. Maybe the emails will come through on Monday?

Has anyone had success in haggling down from the quoted rates?


----------



## sallyann (24 Feb 2009)

Hi Complainer,
I just looked at rent.ie for holiday homes in the Wexford area, Rosslare Strand to be exact and the first thing that came up was a 5 bedroomed house!  Rent for July is €800 per week. Might be worth your while to have a look at site.


----------



## Complainer (25 Feb 2009)

sallyann said:


> Hi Complainer,
> I just looked at rent.ie for holiday homes in the Wexford area, Rosslare Strand to be exact and the first thing that came up was a 5 bedroomed house!  Rent for July is €800 per week. Might be worth your while to have a look at site.


Thanks - rent.ie is pretty good all right, with a flexible search facility - as it happens, I'm looking over the west coast, and with the help of rent.ie, I've got it down to two possibilities. 

Has anyone any experience with or advice on haggling?


----------



## doodles (26 Feb 2009)

What about daft.ie - they have the holiday home option available and you'll probably be dealing with the owners direct - and there is your place to haggle.  IMO and given the state of the economy world-wide (ie, we're looking at a definite drop in tourists to this country again this year) so any owners out there should be willing to make a deal - so I say haggle.  The only other advice is to wait, if you can possibly do this, until very shortly before your holiday and book something last minute as you'll tend to get a better price for a property that will probably go unsold otherwise.


----------



## allthedoyles (26 Feb 2009)

Cheapest in Ireland and a great place to stay : >


----------

